# Keeping that mind Busy?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been thinking of ways to try and keep my future GSD's mind busy. Given I want a black sable, which (correct me if I'm wrong) are very driven working dogs that NEED something to do mentally more than other lines.

So I was thinking that I'd share the ideas I have, and you guys give some ideas too! Haha. 

So here are mine; and I also want to do agility with her, so that should be both mentally and physically stimulating. 

-Basic commands; *sit, stay, lay down, roll over, leave it, drop it, shake...*. (which she'll probably learn in about 4 minutes). 

-*High 5*

-*Free style dancing*. (Not for competition; just for fun, and maybe to show off).  Like going around me backwards, weaving between me and a pole, etc. 

-*Stop, drop, and roll*. (I want the command word to be, "Fire!")

-*Shame *(Paw on the nose). 

-*Whazzup* (She sits on her butt and it's like a double high five. Our little mini schnauzer/pit bull mix does this.  )

-*Put my laundry in my hamper

*And now I need ideas from you guys! Help?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know a guy with an Aussie and he put a sticky note on the floor with a treat on it then moved the note to whatever he wanted the dog to touch- now the dog closes the door, flips on the light switch, things like that. I haven't tried it with my puppy, I think he would just eat all the notes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

*Load* (getting on to or into), *off* (getting out of or off of) *leave it *(stop the action the dog is doing), *through* (going through something like your legs) *say your prayers* (sitting with both paws resting on the table and head on the paws) *dead dog* (over flat on side with head down) *bring it* (pick up what ever you point to) *find* *it *(hiding an object and having them look for it - and hide and seek can be part of this)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I tought my parents sheltie BANG. Point finger like a gun and say bang. Dog goes ti his side and plays dead. Rocky would litterly fall like he had been shot. I started with sit. And the I would point and go BANG push him to his side. Give him a treat while he was still on his side. He learned in 2 days.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I tought my parents sheltie BANG. Point finger like a gun and say bang. Dog goes ti his side and plays dead. Rocky would litterly fall like he had been shot. I started with sit. And the I would point and go BANG push him to his side. Give him a treat while he was still on his side. He learned in 2 days.


Oh yeah! Our pit bull/schnauzer knows (knew) that one too! Haha. 

*Hike a football.*

*Sneak*. (Walk on their belly)


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

When I teach "shake" or "paw", I actually say, "How do you do?" and they give me their paw.  Ivan would do high fives.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> When I teach "shake" or "paw", I actually say, "How do you do?" and they give me their paw.  Ivan would do high fives.


That's so cute! 

I need to train her to stay still for pics. Haha, 'cause she's gonna have a bunch taken!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

My German shorthair mix will spin in circles when I wave my finger to the side, back up is a good one, the army crawl is great. I taught my GSD Izaak to bow back to me...When my dogs high five I put my hand up at my heighth and they have to jump up on hind legs to give me high five


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Sobacca learned:
"lay your head down" (he'll literally lay his head down, usually between his paws, it's very adorable) - I also have absolutely no idea how I taught him to do this
Left Paw
Right Paw
Other Paw
Kisses
High Five
...I'm sure there's others; I get bored so I teach him new, random tricks.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

You all have great ideas! I really chuckled over "Fire!" My niece taught her dog to "wave goodbye," turn on the water faucet (not such a great idea), and I have no idea how, but I swear that dog winks when she tells it to (border collie).


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Got a cheap laser? Our dogs learned to attack the laser dot only on command which was definitely mental since they wanted to attack it the moment they saw it.


----------

